
Farewell Node.js - TJ Holowaychuk - jjallen
https://medium.com/code-adventures/farewell-node-js-4ba9e7f3e52b
======
Oculus
TJ Holowaychuk did wonders for the community. Just a small list of the
packages he's responsible for:

\- ExpressJS (14,579 stars)

\- Jade (6,770 stars)

\- EJS (1,599 stars)

\- Mocha (4,778 stars

\- Commander.js (2,590 stars)

\- Should.js (1,701 starts)

I'm really curious as to see how this will effect the future of Node.

------
jamesbritt
Prior thread at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7987146](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7987146)

------
Kiro
This is bad news for the Node community.

------
heldrida
This guy is a genius, he'll probably help Go become more popular.

------
vishalchandra
The top contributors (based on graphs on github) for these projects in last
six months is not TJ. So yes, some others are probably going to take over the
different projects.

------
jbeja
This must be a joke.

